# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  DV skins

## MementoMori

No this isn't regarding the forum. 

I've been editing/customizing a lot of programs lately, and was wondering if any of the DV members have any programs they would like skinned?

The tech team has a DV firefox "persona" coming out soon. 
a chrome skin was attempted but for the health of the users computer it would be best to leave this skinning endeavor for personal attempts.

So, anyone want me to skin a program for them?

*programs i'm lookin at skinning right now:*

*GIMP
VLC Media player
uTorrent
RocketDock
Winamp*

----------


## no-Name

How about a Winamp skin? I'd use that.

----------


## MementoMori

added to the list

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

What do you mean by skinning programs?? Making skins _of_ the programs or making skins _for_ the programs??

----------


## Supernova

I'd use the GIMP skin, if you go ahead with that one.

----------


## MementoMori

for, also, off-topic

JoS, the DV Avi/Sig Shop will be up and running in a little bit. We're still working on the clean up list

back on topic, no-Name, i made a temp basic skin for Winamp
download it here
i'm supposing you know how to implement it... 

Edit: The gimp skin will be posted soon, within a day or two, i'm working on it now.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> for, also, off-topic
> 
> JoS, the DV Avi/Sig Shop will be up and running in a little bit. We're still working on the clean up list
> 
> back on topic, no-Name, i made a temp basic skin for Winamp
> download it here
> i'm supposing you know how to implement it...



Okay, thank you. But can you answer This question??





> What do you mean by skinning programs?? Making skins _of_ the programs or making skins _for_ the programs??

----------


## MementoMori

one second... i'll post a screen shot

Edit:


that's a preview of the DV firefox persona

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> one second... i'll post a screen shot



Okay, thanks,

----------


## MementoMori

check the edited post

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> check the edited post



Thank you. So if I were to request a GIMP one, you would make a DV skin that I would put on GIMP, right??
Also, I love the persona ^.^

----------


## MementoMori

exactly, though i am currently making a GIMP DV skin so no need to request one

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> exactly, though i am currently making a GIMP DV skin so no need to request one



I know. I didn't want one, it was just an example. I'll try to find a program of mine with skins....

----------


## MementoMori

k, although it doesn't necessarily have to have a function for skins, i can skin most anything... well i said almost lol

----------

